# New master control chronograph calendar jumping seconds quality issue



## cerulean_depths

I'm having an issue similar to @gsroppsa with my new chronograph calendar. Every so often when I use the chronograph, perhaps 1 out of every 4 or 5 times, stopping the chronograph causes the running seconds (at 9 o'clock) to "jump" 1 or 2 seconds. It's not consistent and I haven't figured out a repeatable pattern. I'm hoping to get a couple additional videos to send to my AD to see what JLC wants to do.

Video link - happens just after the running seconds passes 50








IMG_5901.mov


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## RAY1861

cerulean_depths said:


> I'm having an issue similar to @gsroppsa with my new chronograph calendar. Every so often when I use the chronograph, perhaps 1 out of every 4 or 5 times, stopping the chronograph causes the running seconds (at 9 o'clock) to "jump" 1 or 2 seconds. It's not consistent and I haven't figured out a repeatable pattern. I'm hoping to get a couple additional videos to send to my AD to see what JLC wants to do.
> 
> Video link - happens just after the running seconds passes 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5901.mov
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Hi there cerulean_depths. I'm contemplating picking up MC Chronograph Calendar as well, but your issue is putting me off. Any response from JLC?

Best,
RAY


----------



## cbr2012

watching closely - there have been too many threads critical of JLC service. I hope they do right by you in this instance.


----------



## cerulean_depths

The watch is now at the JLC service center in the US for warranty service. If you can see the watch first and inspect/test it at an AD, I think you're OK. I'd be hesitant to buy it online with no relationship to manage warranty support should it become necessary.

I'll post updates as I get them.

The watch is stunning in person; possibly the perfect watch (for me). 40mm, vintage inspired, modern finish and case, well finished, understated, can wear with any color strap for any occasion. I really did not want to send it back - spent an hour or so taking photos before doing so. Miss it.


----------



## wolfpilp

I hope you get updates soon! The beauty of this piece is over the charts!


----------



## RAY1861

Thanks cerulean_depths. Hoping JLC will solve this issue for you. I agree that it's such an stunning piece. Will have a look again at an AD after the lock down in KL has lifted.

Best,
Ray


----------



## gsroppsa

Just checking in - any update with yours, or is it still stuck in service @cerulean_depths?


----------



## cerulean_depths

Got a call last week just to say it is going through diagnosis now and should have more soon regarding the warranty service required and timeline for return. This is my first JLC. They seem very good to work with and communicative, so it’s being handled right so far


----------



## jedione65

I also had a problem with a brand new chronograph calendar watch. Sent it back to them, unable to repair it in a timely manner, and they agreed to replace it with a new watch instead, that isn't available. I asked for a refund and they refuse. I was also told these watches were being recalled due to issues around the same time I bought it. So I was sold a defective product which I can't get replaced and can't get a refund. I expected more from a company like JLC. I had to file credit card disputes.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Jedi - that sounds horrendous. I have a call into the AD for a status update, but as far as I know it's still in service at the JLC facility in TX (stay strong TX). So far, my JLC experience has been very positive - they responded quickly, sent me pre-paid shipping forms to ship the watch for service, etc. I'll update again when I have any updates.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Much like the Seiko with the misaligned bezel, a faulty JLC is an indicator that it's real


----------



## Gunnar_917

cerulean_depths said:


> View attachment 15673068


That s a gorgeous watch


----------



## jedione65

cerulean_depths said:


> Jedi - that sounds horrendous. I have a call into the AD for a status update, but as far as I know it's still in service at the JLC facility in TX (stay strong TX). So far, my JLC experience has been very positive - they responded quickly, sent me pre-paid shipping forms to ship the watch for service, etc. I'll update again when I have any updates.


Good communication means nothing if they can't solve the problem in a timely manner. I'm going on almost 2 months now and they still haven't resolved this. I didn't pay 15k for a watch to be sold a defective product and then essentially be placed on a waiting list. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## EekTheCat

Following. This is worrisome, am actually contemplating a possible JLC but this is not very encouraging.


----------



## cerulean_depths

JLC has now sent my watch from the TX service center in the US to Switzerland for warranty service, but they didn't provide any further information than that. The person I talked to assumed it was because it was a (mostly) new caliber, which is plausible.


----------



## jedione65

cerulean_depths said:


> JLC has now sent my watch from the TX service center in the US to Switzerland for warranty service, but they didn't provide any further information than that. The person I talked to assumed it was because it was a (mostly) new caliber, which is plausible.


That's fine if you're willing to wait. Could take months. I finally seem to have resolved my situation and was able to get a refund, after endless calls with the boutique staff, that customer service center, and the credit card companies since I filed disputes. The credit cards were able to credit the money back to my account, and right after JLC finally agreed to refund the money. But now they will have to go through the bank since my money was already credited first. And then the lady at the JLC boutique in Las Vegas acted like it was my fault I filed credit cares disputes, when I had asked for a refund a month ago. What a nightmare.


----------



## ajw45

cerulean_depths said:


> JLC has now sent my watch from the TX service center in the US to Switzerland for warranty service, but they didn't provide any further information than that. The person I talked to assumed it was because it was a (mostly) new caliber, which is plausible.


This is good news. The manufacture will likely sort it out. My two JLCs just returned from CH after multiple trips to the service center in TX where they literally returned my watches worse than when I sent them in.... Twice. There's like no communication from CH, it's a black hole which is a pretty crap experience, but the watch should come back right. Assume 8-16 weeks.


----------



## OedipusFlex

This is all really disappointing to hear. The Chrono calendar was near the top of my list as one to go big on for special an occasion. However, its sounds like 1,000 hours doesn't mean much for this new caliber. Had a similar problem with a Sinn SZ01, which, while not even in the same league, really put me off untested/new movements that cannot be serviced domestically. What a pain.


----------



## cerulean_depths

I totally understand. One clarification...the base chrono movement has been around for years and powered many of previous master control chronos, so it’s not an entirely new movement. Mine is still in Switzerland for service. Will post as I have more to share.


----------



## dkbs

cerulean_depths said:


> I'm having an issue similar to @gsroppsa with my new chronograph calendar. Every so often when I use the chronograph, perhaps 1 out of every 4 or 5 times, stopping the chronograph causes the running seconds (at 9 o'clock) to "jump" 1 or 2 seconds. It's not consistent and I haven't figured out a repeatable pattern. I'm hoping to get a couple additional videos to send to my AD to see what JLC wants to do.
> 
> Video link - happens just after the running seconds passes 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5901.mov
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


This is vertical clutch issue... Probably clutch itself not oiled properly. Probably the hammer problem. I believe the service center replaced something but could not fix it so it was sent back to Geneva.

This should be a simple fix but JLC (and all others) does not stock parts at here so it usually takes 2 months to diagnose and order parts, another 1-2 months to assemble and run 1000 hours test.


----------



## Zama

Can happen with chronos. My cal 9300 DSOTM speedy does the same thing.


----------



## cerulean_depths

My AD/JLC have finally just replaced the watch with a new one. It had been with JLC for a couple of months (longer than I'd owned it). The communication from the CH service dept was non-existent - a previous comment called it a black hole - that's my experience too. But my AD and the US-based JLC folks were great and did everything to make it right. So far I haven't noticed the issue with this new one, but it's only been on my wrist for a couple of days. I will add anything new to this saga if it comes up. But anyone else with similar issues in their Master Control Chrono Calendar, please feel free to post here or DM me and happy to talk offline. Ready for vacation.


----------



## espresso&watches

cerulean_depths said:


> My AD/JLC have finally just replaced the watch with a new one. It had been with JLC for a couple of months (longer than I'd owned it). The communication from the CH service dept was non-existent - a previous comment called it a black hole - that's my experience too. But my AD and the US-based JLC folks were great and did everything to make it right. So far I haven't noticed the issue with this new one, but it's only been on my wrist for a couple of days. I will add anything new to this saga if it comes up. But anyone else with similar issues in their Master Control Chrono Calendar, please feel free to post here or DM me and happy to talk offline. Ready for vacation.
> 
> View attachment 15832309


Really glad to hear that they've made it right, even if it took a while - a brand new watch is a great outcome.


----------



## ImperiumDX

Did they specify if your current watch is from a newer batch?
Or have they confirmed that the issue has been addressed?


----------



## cerulean_depths

ImperiumDX said:


> Did they specify if your current watch is from a newer batch?
> Or have they confirmed that the issue has been addressed?


I asked, but the AD didn't have that information. He did say that additional QA is in place and that this watch was evaluated to the new QA standards. I get the sense that it was a rather limited issue - I've been monitoring posts here and at watchprosite for months and there have been a couple of posts like mine, but that's it. The watch is a stunner, so if you're considering it, just purchase it from an authorized dealer (preferably in person so you can inspect and test it), rather than online. When testing in store prior to purchase, I'd suggest starting the chrono to be in sync with the running seconds so you can confirm they rotate together over several minutes - they overlap at the 45 sec mark so easy to confirm at that point. Then stop the chrono and see if the running seconds jumps, or if it just continues running smoothly. Try both a few times and be sure the pusher feel is what you'd expect from a column wheel.


----------



## mjrchabot

cerulean_depths said:


> I asked, but the AD didn't have that information. He did say that additional QA is in place and that this watch was evaluated to the new QA standards. I get the sense that it was a rather limited issue - I've been monitoring posts here and at watchprosite for months and there have been a couple of posts like mine, but that's it. The watch is a stunner, so if you're considering it, just purchase it from an authorized dealer (preferably in person so you can inspect and test it), rather than online. When testing in store prior to purchase, I'd suggest starting the chrono to be in sync with the running seconds so you can confirm they rotate together over several minutes - they overlap at the 45 sec mark so easy to confirm at that point. Then stop the chrono and see if the running seconds jumps, or if it just continues running smoothly. Try both a few times and be sure the pusher feel is what you'd expect from a column wheel.


Sadly, if you need to run such an involved test and inspection of a watch at this price point, it dramatically takes away from any desire to own it.
It's such a beautiful piece, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnslo64

Friends, Joined to say I'm having this issue right now. JLC has advised that my watch has travelled from the TX service center to the Homeland for warranty work. I don't know when I'll have the watch back, but I'll post when I do.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Thanks for posting Oldnslo. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## cheu_f50

Following. This one is on my list for an upcoming milestone. Would appreciate any insight and experience shared here.


----------



## swish77

I was actually about to buy this watch, even wired money to the seller, but it had the same issue as the OP's, the jumping hand on the running seconds when the chrono was being used.

The watch was supposedly from a newer batch (2021) and not from the earlier batch in 2020, so initially I thought it would be OK. But before the watch was shipped, I had the seller repeatedly test the chrono function, and the first couple of times it was fine, but then the running seconds started jumping. It's such a stunning-looking watch, but I didn't want to deal with the warranty headache, so I got a refund. 

This is probably the reason why this reference is not available right now at any ADs, and won't be ready for several months, I'm told. Presumably JLC is trying to figure out the problem before shipping any more new watches.


----------



## McBrown06

@cerulean_depths , the millions dollar question is, would you buy the watch again?
The boutique in Orange County has not seen one mc chronograph calendar in 2021 yet. Waitlists must be backed up. But will the quality issue be resolved, or will it be a stain on this models reputation?


----------



## cerulean_depths

Let me answer that in another month or two. I've been in touch with other owners who are in the process of getting the movement upgrade under warranty. Initial feedback from those that have already received it is that it resolves the issue. Mine is still in the service queue but I expect it back in September. I believe the absence of stock is because JLC has been holding off shipping until the upgraded movement is through their QA process (which is hopefully a bit more robust). I have no inside knowledge, but I would expect that new 2021 stock will be coming later this year, and that those will have the upgraded movement. If you buy from an AD or boutique, I think you're good. If you're buying 2nd hand, I think you want to make sure it's one of the forthcoming 2021 model or ask for documentation of the service work for 2020 models.

For me, nothing at this price point matches the classic/modern calendar/chrono of this JLC. It's a pleasure to wear.

This is from just before it went in for service.


----------



## Oldnslo64

Still waiting. June 18, I was told that I'd have a timeline within 6 weeks. August 3, I was told that the Manufacture was in their 2-week summer holiday and I should expect to hear from them regarding diagnosis and service within 2-3 weeks. Anyone making book on whether I get word in a week? Two?
It's a beautiful watch. Maybe better in gold than steel, but I might've gone with a Polaris Memovox instead. Or, saved a bit on a Blue Side of the Moon. Or, spent a bit more on an Overseas Chrono. It's not like I have trouble falling in love with a watch!


----------



## Oldnslo64

just heard. it's going to be 7 weeks for the service to get done. the indicated service is to dismantle the watch; clean, reassemble, oil and adjust movement (replacement of used components); fit dial and hands, place movement inside case; and, final control.

nothing substantive and nothing in the letter to indicate... anything, really. I mean, it's awesomely awesome that they're going to place the movement inside the case and all. Plus, replacement of the used components on a watch a couple months old, is wonderful.

7 weeks. cool.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Thanks for the update. I was told the same 7 week timeline with similar description. If we give them 2 weeks of holiday, maybe that means 9 weeks. It's been 6 weeks. Will share updates.


----------



## 54B

Oldnslo64 said:


> cool


I'm expecting my Polaris Mariner Date back at the end of August. JLC are replacing the lume on the minute hand under warranty. That'll be 3 months they've had it. Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## AnonPi

Oldnslo64 said:


> just heard. it's going to be 7 weeks for the service to get done. the indicated service is to dismantle the watch; clean, reassemble, oil and adjust movement (replacement of used components); fit dial and hands, place movement inside case; and, final control.
> 
> nothing substantive and nothing in the letter to indicate... anything, really. I mean, it's awesomely awesome that they're going to place the movement inside the case and all. Plus, replacement of the used components on a watch a couple months old, is wonderful.
> 
> 7 weeks. cool.





cerulean_depths said:


> Thanks for the update. I was told the same 7 week timeline with similar description. If we give them 2 weeks of holiday, maybe that means 9 weeks. It's been 6 weeks. Will share updates.


Are they aware that we are all waiting here with bated breath to hear how this all turns out?


----------



## Slange00

Just purchased this watch, I tested the watch extensively before completing the transaction - thanks to everyone here for the detailed description of the issue and test suggestions!

The AD confirmed the watch is part of the most recent batch in which jlc had addressed the jumping seconds concerns , the AD also informed me jlc apparently proactively tried to address this with old batch watches still at ADs

For what it's worth, the watch looks significantly better than I had expected based on the marketing images. Legibility is also much better than I had expected


----------



## mwatch-

+1. Looking to purchase a watch from JLC very soon.

Although watch brands can’t be compared “apples to apples”, I bought a brand new mechanical from another brand (Tag Heuer) and it seemed to take about two months total time for round-trip mail to the service center, repair, and then time in the mail back to my AD that I purchased the watch from. So roughly 8 weeks for me. I think the delay you both are seeing with the service on your brand new watches is “in range”, especially with the covid situation and the possibility of parts shortages (again possibly due to covid), and the two week holiday you mentioned.

I will wait to hear your final thoughts/satisfaction before purchasing my JLC.


----------



## 54B

mwatch- said:


> +1. Looking to purchase a watch from JLC very soon.
> 
> Although watch brands can't be compared "apples to apples", I bought a brand new mechanical from another brand (Tag Heuer) and it seemed to take about two months total time for round-trip mail to the service center, repair, and then time in the mail back to my AD that I purchased the watch from. So roughly 8 weeks for me. I think the delay you both are seeing with the service on your brand new watches is "in range", especially with the covid situation and the possibility of parts shortages (again possibly due to covid), and the two week holiday you mentioned.
> 
> I will wait to hear your final thoughts/satisfaction before purchasing my JLC.


You're right that 8 weeks is probably standard, with longer over summer or Christmas and things not helped by Covid. I think there is something about managing expectations, though. I was told four weeks for warranty work but it's now closer to 12. For me, it's just replacing lume on a hand so nothing too complicated. I'd still buy the watch again and go through the same process.


----------



## Oldnslo64

IT'S BACK!
Can't wait to take it home and get it set. It'll be back on my wrist tomorrow. And, I'll test it for good measure. 
The good news: nowhere near 7 weeks.
The bad news: shouldn't have been necessary to begin with.


----------



## Oldnslo64




----------



## cheu_f50

Oldnslo64 said:


> View attachment 16109023


How does it run?


----------



## Oldnslo64

since setting it 2 days ago, it's 4 seconds fast. I've not tested the stopwatch for jumping seconds... been afraid to. But I'll start that now.


----------



## Oldnslo64

Oldnslo64 said:


> since setting it 2 days ago, it's 4 seconds fast. I've not tested the stopwatch for jumping seconds... been afraid to. But I'll start that now.


Ok. I've been running this thing for hours now. The sweep seconds and the stopwatch seconds are staying in synch. I'm calling it good!


----------



## cerulean_depths

That is great to hear! I expect mine back in just a couple more weeks - glad to know they got this sorted out! I also saw that they started advertising this piece again after not doing much early in the year, so I hope this is all points to a reliable resolution.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Mine returned from service and I'm happy to report that after several days of testing the chronograph function, I have not once seen any issues with the running seconds "jump" or any sync issues between the running seconds and chrono seconds. I'm pretty confident that they have resolved this based on my experience and discussions with other owners. If you're purchasing one, I strongly suggest picking up a 2021 model if not buying from an AD to be sure you get one that was manufactured after these issues were identified and resolved. Welcome home.


----------



## cerulean_depths

And if one is predisposed to look for a silver lining, the service box will be a nice companion for travel


----------



## MichaelKG

cerulean_depths said:


> Mine returned from service


So you received a new one and this one had to be serviced as well?


----------



## cerulean_depths

MichaelKG said:


> So you received a new one and this one had to be serviced as well?


Yes, short version is. Got first one in Oct 2020. Had the issue described. Sent that one in for service, and they offered to replace it, so I agreed. 2nd one had the same issue, but not quite as bad. Sent that one in for service, and that's the one I just got back. JLC is well aware of this issue and has a fix. I believe new ones shipping 2H2021 should be good as new from the factory. Anything before that is worth checking carefully. Since getting mine back, it's working flawlessly. gained 8 seconds over 4 days and shows no issues with the chrono. some folks have heard a dealer refer to a "recall", but none of the correspondence that I had with JLC or my AD referred to it as a recall - just that they became aware of an issue and were upgrading/servicing movements to address the problem.


----------



## Winzzz

Great to see the problem got solved.enjoy it guys.saw this one on my AD couple months ago such beutiful watch


----------



## hiboost

cerulean_depths said:


> Yes, short version is. Got first one in Oct 2020. Had the issue described. Sent that one in for service, and they offered to replace it, so I agreed. 2nd one had the same issue, but not quite as bad. Sent that one in for service, and that's the one I just got back. JLC is well aware of this issue and has a fix. I believe new ones shipping 2H2021 should be good as new from the factory. Anything before that is worth checking carefully. Since getting mine back, it's working flawlessly. gained 8 seconds over 4 days and shows no issues with the chrono. some folks have heard a dealer refer to a "recall", but none of the correspondence that I had with JLC or my AD referred to it as a recall - just that they became aware of an issue and were upgrading/servicing movements to address the problem.


Is it your understanding these gremlins are (were) limited to the chrono? I'm pretty enchanted by the little brother, the Master Control Calendar, but I know it's at least partially a new movement with that jumping (by design haha) date hand. This thread has cooled my feet a bit...

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cerulean_depths

hiboost said:


> Is it your understanding these gremlins are (were) limited to the chrono? I'm pretty enchanted by the little brother, the Master Control Calendar, but I know it's at least partially a new movement with that jumping (by design haha) date hand. This thread has cooled my feet a bit...


Yes, I think the issue is with the chrono movement. The movement in the date and calendar is a little different and includes the silicon upgrades, which the chrono didn't get. The chrono used an existing movement with a calendar module added, so I don't have any reason to believe the issue with the chrono would extend to the date or calendar models. And I reviewed lots of forums looking for evidence of other owners having issues and never saw any issues noted with the calendar - only the chrono. I'd say go for it. It's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## hiboost

cerulean_depths said:


> Yes, I think the issue is with the chrono movement. The movement in the date and calendar is a little different and includes the silicon upgrades, which the chrono didn't get. The chrono used an existing movement with a calendar module added, so I don't have any reason to believe the issue with the chrono would extend to the date or calendar models. And I reviewed lots of forums looking for evidence of other owners having issues and never saw any issues noted with the calendar - only the chrono. I'd say go for it. It's a gorgeous piece.


Thank you for the detailed reply!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

Hello all,

Any update to this (or any more nice pictures?)
I hope to buy during the winter and an AD, but I want to be 100 % sure to catch any flaws before running the card through...


----------



## bmats

To me, it’s amazing how JLC’s watches look better in pictures taken on forums, many probably with phones, than on their website. I keep looking at this piece on the website and think it looks bland, and then I see pictures like here and think it looks amazing.


----------



## cerulean_depths

phrede said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any update to this (or any more nice pictures?)
> I hope to buy during the winter and an AD, but I want to be 100 % sure to catch any flaws before running the card through...


You won't be disappointed. Since returning from service, I am having no issues at all - keeping great time and chrono works perfectly with none of the prior issues. It does seem they fixed it for good. I did pick up the OEM gray strap for xmas - I think I like it even better:


----------



## AnonPi

bmats said:


> To me, it’s amazing how JLC’s watches look better in pictures taken on forums, many probably with phones, than on their website. I keep looking at this piece on the website and think it looks bland, and then I see pictures like here and think it looks amazing.


JLC is not the only one, this is true of almost all watch companies. The renders they almost all use are lifeless. Some of them have a mix, which is better than nothing, but why they don't just hire decent photographers is a mystery.


----------



## Choderlot

I ordered one just before new year and was told it would take approx 5 month by the AD. I asked them to help me reduce the waiting time and after some checking they told me that it should be ready in March. I do hope it comes without any issues after reading this thread


----------



## cerulean_depths

Choderlot said:


> I ordered one just before new year and was told it would take approx 5 month by the AD. I asked them to help me reduce the waiting time and after some checking they told me that it should be ready in March. I do hope it comes without any issues after reading this thread


If you're getting one of the new 2021 production (or 2022), I think you're totally fine. The problems appeared to be limited to the early production from 2020 (which was announced in April 2020, then shipping in Sep 2020). Good luck...post some pics here when you get it!


----------



## phrede

cerulean_depths said:


> You won't be disappointed. Since returning from service, I am having no issues at all - keeping great time and chrono works perfectly with none of the prior issues. It does seem they fixed it for good. I did pick up the OEM gray strap for xmas - I think I like it even better:
> 
> View attachment 16354382
> 
> View attachment 16354386
> 
> View attachment 16354387


Wow!! VEEERY NICE pictures!! -and the grey strap is stunnung!


----------



## bmats

Do people that own this watch have a hard time reading the time in different lights, given the color to the hands and markers? I saw that comment, but when I looked in a store didn’t see it. But obviously in a store is different from IRL.


----------



## phrede

cerulean_depths said:


> If you're getting one of the new 2021 production (or 2022), I think you're totally fine. The problems appeared to be limited to the early production from 2020 (which was announced in April 2020, then shipping in Sep 2020). Good luck...post some pics here when you get it!


I just got mine from Bucherer! It is extremely beatiful in real life! Easy to read and more "depth" to the dail.

However! Mine rattles! And it is running about 6 seconds slow a day...

Does yours rattle? Især sounds like the movement is loose in the case and doesn't seem to be the rotor?


----------



## Choderlot

Could a piece have gone loose in a rough transport?


----------



## phrede

I tapped my datejust the same way, and it too has some rattle. Not as loud and not as much.

The JLC had a sound than when I drove on the autobahn, I though that there was a screw loose in the car door somewhere. Not loud but just enough for me to notice on a 10 hour drive...


----------



## phrede

... furthermore, I can now notice that when lightly shaking the watch, I can now misalign the running- and chronograph seconds hands....!
What a total disaster and disappointment on JLC..! Taking it into the dealer during the weekend or next week. Dealer is Bucherer so trust I am in safe hands...


----------



## cerulean_depths

phrede said:


> ... furthermore, I can now notice that when lightly shaking the watch, I can now misalign the running- and chronograph seconds hands....!
> What a total disaster and disappointment on JLC..! Taking it into the dealer during the weekend or next week. Dealer is Bucherer so trust I am in safe hands...


I don't have any rattle with mine (a 2020 model that was serviced after the initial "recall" - although they never called it that). I can hear the rotor if I move my wrist, but it's very subtle unless I hold it to my ear. It's a quieter rotor than most, but not the quietest I have heard. 

And it still runs well, and I have no issues with the chronograph at all - it's flawless.

Do you know if you have a 2020 production model? If so, was it ever sent back for service?


----------



## phrede

I hope mine is a 2022-model year, as they said for a long time that it was on backorder and waitlist for this....

Good that yours is great, because I have REALLY lost all confidence in the watch. I think I will ask for my money back.
Very bad outcome of buying an end-game watch...


----------



## dkbs

phrede said:


> ... furthermore, I can now notice that when lightly shaking the watch, I can now misalign the running- and chronograph seconds hands....!


This is small issue, just need clean vertical clutch , or get replaced (usually, it should be replaced on every service). 
See the photo (from web), the wheel on the center


----------



## heb

The chono movement is probably a modular one. I've seen it happen on some, but not all, of my modular units.


----------



## cerulean_depths

Yes, this is a modular movement. Some don't like modular movements because it adds thickness. Personally, I think modular movements are a good option if the base caliber is a well-proven, reliable caliber. I'd rather have that over an integrated movement that doesn't have the same reliability history. But others will strongly disagree here I'm sure!


----------



## swish77

Man, so many red flags with this watch. Staying away.


----------



## Redbird457

Just got mine this past weekend. Agree that it looks better in person than on the JLC website. I have to say I love the look. Have tried to recreated the "bug" a dozen times now -- mine seems fine!


----------



## anch

This thread was the reason I didn't buy one around the time it was released. 
Came back to read as I saw the new bracelet option and figured they'd have it under control by now.
I'd have to cull my collection to free up funds for this watch, so this thread has me a bit apprehensive still. 
It is an unbelievably good looking watch though. Salmon dial option would be endgame watch for me.


----------



## Choderlot

I’ve had the watch since March. Works great and is rather accurate. I am running the chrono every week day on my way to work out of routine. No problem to be reported so far


----------



## evan86

Anyone have info on the setting for a watch winder on this one? I haven't found direct info on the Caliber 759, though it looks like this was based on the 751, which I've read is ~800 CCW TPD.


----------

